# Wanting to stay in Japan



## tunbk (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

First of all, I would like to introduce. I am Tun Ba Kyu. I am from Myanmar. Currently living in Japan with my wife and her family. We got married on 21 December 2008.

Currently we both are living with Tourist Visa (3 months) and we have intention to extend our visa status to another 3 months.

To be honest, I wish to stay and work here in Japan rather than going back to my country not because I do not love my country, but due to our government there. And another reason is that my wife`s family is in Japan and they all have their PR here and she wishes to stay here with them as well.

Though she has her name in the family registration paper (koku seki toohon), she did not receive her PR status because she was 6 months over 20 yrs of age back then.

We came to Japan with an intention to stay and work here with her family but we are having difficulties with work since all the works that we have applied for needs a valid visa at least a year.

We can always apply for Political Refugee visa but it would bring problems with my family in Myanmar since my dad is still in service.

Please help me. I really need it. Thank you.


Tun Ba Kyu (TBK)


----------

